# ¿Como convertir dos telefonos en intercomunicadores?



## LiMaX

Hola a todos.

Mis conocimientos de electrónica y electricidad se limitan al hecho de que la corriente tiene que estar desconectada antes de cortar cualquier cable  ops:   ... pero me gustaría hacer esto por mi mismo     ...

El caso es que tengo dos teléfonos analógicos que me gustaría convertir en un intercomunicador para unir dos habitaciones que están separadas por unos 10 metros, y así no tener que darle al 020 en el teléfono, más que nada porque no se deja de escuchar la señal mientras hablas  :evil:  .

A parte de los dos teléfono cuento con cableado más que suficiente, pero no se si será adecuado un CAT-5 del usado para redes informáticas. También dispongo de varios transformadores, pero podría conseguir el que me aconsejáseis.

El funcionamiento sería muy sencillo (o al menos eso creo). Al descolgar uno de los dos aparatos el otro debería de sonar, y al levantarse, dejar de sonar y no escucharse señal de tono por el auricular.

¿Sería alguien tan amable de indicarme el esquema a seguir? No creo que sea demasiado difícil ¿no?

Gracias de antemano por vuestras respuestas   .


----------



## Guest

Puedes hacer un circuito intercomunicador de una manera muy simple, en esta pagina te orientan para realizarlo:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/intercom/index.htm

Saludos.


----------



## JV

Efectivamente se necesita alimentacion de forma de simular la placa de abonado de la central. Te envio un esquema muy simple con que lo puedes hacer, las resistencias son de 10K 1/4W y los capacitores de poliester de 1uF. La alimentacion de las empresas es de 48V, yo lo he probado con 24V y me funciono bien, tal vez con 12V si la distancia no es grande tambien funcione.


----------



## psicodelico

Fijate en:
http://www.epanorama.net/links/telephone.html#intercom
hay varios enlaces a esta clase de circuitos, Yo arme (bah , monte...) el de:
http://www.epanorama.net/documents/telecom/fax_to_modem.html
y entre teléfonos me funciono, en uno de los aparatos, no se escuchaba muy bien, el otro de maravilla. Lo que no pude hacer es la conexión entre una compu y la maquina de fax o entre computadoras, solo uno de los modems hace ruido, el otro permanece mudo, ni por aludido...
Le aplique 12V, no sé si es poca tensión, pero no me atrevo a darle más por temor a destruir alguna cosa.... Yo estoy sospechando que no funciona al 100% porque es poca tensíon, ¿algún dato sobre el asunto?


----------



## Mushito

Como intercomunicador funciona, otro circuito que probe es de conectar ambos aparatos en serie a un fuente DC de 15V.
Funciona, aun entre dos telefonos inalambricos, y ahi ya tendrian comunicaxion entre puntos mas distantes e inalambricos.
Como pretenden que funcione para fax o entre computadoras?


----------



## Mushito

Aqui va el enlace para transformar dos viejos telefonos inalambricos en intercomunicadores.
(hagan click, en next)
para los que no saben ingles, traduzcan con google.
http://www.instructables.com/id/E61XK4OHPMEP287XNQ/


----------



## psicodelico

La página que cito dice que se puede conectar una pc por su modem a una máquina de facsímile y enviarlo a la computadora, o sea que estarías haciendo lo de un digitalizador de imágenes (scanner), pero de muy baja resolución y en blanco y negro...
Lo de las computadoras, ídem, conectadas por su modem, una llama la otra contesta... sería una conexión serial...
Lo que veo interezante de todo esto es que según parece, se pueden usar longitudes de cables bastantes largos, y si no pues piensen ¿a cuantos metros está la centralita se su casa/dto.?


----------



## julio florez

Cordial saludo.
Compadre me parece que el circuito esta interesantisimo, necesito saber si se puede hacer que timbre, y ademas la idea es hacer una central, concretamente tres telefonos que podrian comunicarse de manera independiente con un cuarto telefono.  Agradeceria inmensamente y me colaboren.


----------



## Marian0

Que tal amigos,
Tengo un proyecto en mente... Al menos yo lo puedo llamar proyecto porque no tengo conocimientos avanzados sobre electronica.
Este consiste en hacer una especie de intercomunicador usando un telefono inalambrico es decir, el auricular y la base.
La distancia de comunicacion serian aproximadamente 50 metros con algunas paredes de por medio.

Sean los dos puntos de comunicacion A y B.
* en A estaria la base del inalambrico conectada a una "Linea Telefonica" y a un telefono convencional(noinalambrico).
* en B estaria el auricular del telefono en el cual improvisaria alguna fuente de alimentacion.
*
PROBLEMAS:*
1) Como emulo una linea telefonica o canal para poder hablar. Porque No voy a usar la linea de mi casa, (se entiende cuando alguien esté hablando no quiero que me interfiera mi "intercomunicador")...
2) En caso de no llegar la señal del inalambrico... Podria usar alguna antena casera para incrementar la ganancia del aparato y asi cubrir una mayor distancia?


La frecuencia en que el equipo trabaja son *2.4GHZ.*

Si se les ocurre algo *mas facil* de realizar, bienvenido sea...

Desde ya muchas gracias


Marian0


PD: Se me ocurrio hacer esto porque en mi casa tengo varios telefonos convencionales (noinalambricos) e inalambricos... Entonces cuando hablo por los convencionales se puede usar el inalambrico y escuchar lo que se habla en cualquiera de los telefonos.


----------



## pepechip

Hola
Para simular la linea puedes utilizar una fuente de alimentacion de 24V y 50mA. Si tienes mas corriente no es problema.

Deveras de intercalarle a la fuente un resistencia de 480 ohm y 2W.


----------



## eduardorudel

nesecito sugerencias de ustedes para el siguiente circuito.
la idea es que este cicuito funcione con dos telefonos en lugar de los pulsadores, hasta aca todo bien.el problema es que luego de la conversasion si el primer telefono se cuelga y el otro no el segundo vuelve a sonar.
la pregunta es ¿como solucionar este problema? desde ya muchas gracias,soy nuevo en esto.


----------



## codemaker22

Hola...

Aca te dejo una buena solución...suerte 

http://www.epanorama.net/documents/telecom/telephone_intercom.html


----------



## jhonnyd

solo conecta una bateria de 9 V en serie con los cables rojo y verde de cada telefono


----------



## saiwor

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/214035/


----------



## acobelo

Hola, les escribo porque aqui en el foro encontre un diagrama para un intercomunicador domestico utilizando 2 telefonos, mi pregunta es ¿como hago hago para conectar el telefono directamente al circuito? ya que el cable telefonico consta de varios cables internos entonces cual usaria, como seria la conexion?

Aqui dejo el diagrama, espero que me puedan ayudar, y si alguien ha montado el circuito quisiera saber si les ha funcionado, muchas gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien

el telefono comun para que suene la chicharrita necesita una tencion de 60 volt eso para llamar al telefono para que atiendan la llamada luego funciona con 12 volt ,el esquema esta mas que claro pero no veo como llama a la estacion ,asi como esta ese circuito se lebanta el telefono y directamente se abla pero no tiene llamador ademas sonaria a muy bajo volumen


----------



## acobelo

Segun la explicacion que estaba con el diagrama al descolgar un telefono toda la tension se dirige al otro telefono y hace sonar la corneta y prende el led, indicando que te estan llamando, pero mi pregunta es como hacer la conexion del telefono al circuito, no se si entiendan la pregnta, pero el cable que se conecta al telefono consta de varions cables de diferentes colores, como uniria este cable telefonico con la entrada o salida del circuito como tal?


----------



## el-rey-julien

mañana pongo esquema de intercomunicador ,pero con telefono comun vas a necesitar una fuente de 60 volt y 12 o 18 volt,sino te queda modificar el telefono y agregarle un buzer y te doy el circuito del frente y te quedaria como un portero el frente es cencillo solo un parlante y un electrec con dos transistores ,si queres te envio plano de portero electrico



acobelo dijo:


> Segun la explicacion que estaba con el diagrama al descolgar un telefono toda la tension se dirige al otro telefono y hace sonar la corneta y prende el led, indicando que te estan llamando, pero mi pregunta es como hacer la conexion del telefono al circuito, no se si entiendan la pregnta, pero el cable que se conecta al telefono consta de varions cables de diferentes colores, como uniria este cable telefonico con la entrada o salida del circuito como tal?


no entiendo como comensaria a sonar ? ademas no veo microfono para contestar a no ser que alguien empiese a llamar y  si escuchan lebanten el otro telefono y contesten ?o entendi mal ?


----------



## el-rey-julien

me olvide perdon, aca dejo uno comercial y ago a mano un esquema muy parecido de un portero no muy conocido de marca bgm industria argentina ,sin transformador  en el frente y en el telefono,exepto uno que es el la de la fuente fuente ,circuito diseñado por mi para ahorrar todo el tiempo que llebava acer el transformadorcito,el telefono chino es

para el amigo crangel ,cual es el problema quizas pueda guiarte,trabajo en porteros todo el dia,


----------



## dreyko walter

hola e estado viendo el diseño por casualidad no tendrias un diseño de solo un intercomunicador como para la puerta principal y un dormitorio aver si me ayudas
saludos 
dreyko


----------



## el-rey-julien

este esquema seria el de la puerta ,un telefono comun y un transformador con 12 a 18 volt y otra salida de de mas de 30 y asta 60 volt rectificada la salida de 12 volt unis todo en serie y un pulsador con los 30 a 60 volt para que llame ,asi el telefono suena el ring campanilla ,sin el frente solo unis dos telefonos comunes en serie y ponele 12 volt y el llamador con el pulsador de los 30 a 60 volt
mas adelante subo esquemas que tengo que aser a mano de los intercomunicadores y porteros electricos
tambien les prometo los microfonos de porteros y todo el material que tenga

un burdo esquema echo para que te des una idea


----------



## robsanchez1981

Hola compañeros. estoy incursionando en el campo de la citofonia y telefonia y necesito hacer una consola o porteo para intercomunicacion en un edificio utilizando telefonos comunes. En internet solo he encontrado para solo 2 telefonos, pero necesito una que pueda hacers econ mas telefonos . Agradezco que me ayuden a construir uno si tienen algun diagrama.


----------



## Electronec

Cuantos son mas de dos? 

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo he visto algún edificio donde el portero eléctrico es en rigor una centralita telefónica que emplea teléfonos comunes de dos hilos y hasta permite la comunicación entre distintos vecinos, portería o vigilancia marcando el código correspondiente.

Hablo de unidades comerciales , no tengo ningún circuito , pero son centralitas telefónicas .

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien

también están las mas antiguas ,porteros de 4 o 5 hilos ,en edificios e visto mas de 100 conectado en paralelo ,sin centralita ,solo una fuente amplificada ,especifica bien lo que queres  así podemos ayudarte 
saludos


----------



## Electronec

Otra pregunta;

ese edificio son de viviendas, de oficinas empresariales, u otros.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Las que he visto eran en un mini barrio privado , o sea 8 chalets.

Las líneas bipolares de portero electrico son independientes de las telefónicas.

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob

habia uno aca en argentina que se hizo una central...buenisima.
muy buen trabajo.
como era ????

si mal no recuerdo no necesitabas cables ya que usaba las lineas de el TE .

si , en un edificio supongamso de 30 unidades si c/u de ellos tiene telefono , pues la central va en el sotano.
conectas el frente de la calle a la central y las lineas de telefono.

y atendes el portero electrico de esde el telefono de tu casa.

no necesitas un aparato para el portero electrico, atendes desde cualquier aparato de tu casa.

yo puse una que solo hacia que puedas en un solo depto atender el portero desde los telefonos de telefonica.

no prospero mucho, no lo vi mas , algo debe de trabajar , espero quesi .
pero era barato, el tipo se rompio al diseñarla, un buen diseño ...
AL REVERENDO PEDO ponerse a diseñar eso, necesitas un micro para procesar la señal y trabajar con lso codigos, te sonaba distinto el telefono si te llamaban de otro teelefono que si te llamaban de la calle (portero electrico) .

y si encima queres hacer una central para todo un edificio , tenes ahi si que procesar codigos ,de cada pulsador, transferir la llamada a la linea, etc, etc.
y si das ala posibilidad de que se comuniquen ente ellos.

en fin..............es algo lindo y viable, pero un trabajo de mucho tiempo.
yo si veo que otro ya lo hizo y bien , y que encima lo vende a un precio accesible..........

lo compro y lo admiro .

sin mucho buscar,mira aca:
http://www.surix.es/2.html
no se de donde seras., pero busca y encontras

creo que son estos tipos los que decia yo, vi en la historia que es una empresa argentina radicada en españa...................
para variar......... se tuvieron que ir a otro pais para crecer.............pero BIEN POR ELLOS !!!!!!! se lo merecen por que fue un buen concepto y lo trabajaron  .......


----------



## robsanchez1981

cof115 dijo:


> este esquema seria el de la puerta ,un telefono comun y un transformador con 12 a 18 volt y otra salida de de mas de 30 y asta 60 volt rectificada la salida de 12 volt unis todo en serie y un pulsador con los 30 a 60 volt para que llame ,asi el telefono suena el ring campanilla ,sin el frente solo unis dos telefonos comunes en serie y ponele 12 volt y el llamador con el pulsador de los 30 a 60 volt
> mas adelante subo esquemas que tengo que aser a mano de los intercomunicadores y porteros electricos
> tambien les prometo los microfonos de porteros y todo el material que tenga
> 
> un burdo esquema echo para que te des una idea


 
Hola cof115
La verdad estoy interesado en construir un intercomunicador que me permita utilizar telefonos comunes como receptores. Algo asi como una consola de las que se usan en los edificios para comunicarse con los apartamentos pero usando telefonos comunes. Agradezco cualquier guia que me pueda dar.


----------



## raulin1966

Hola:
Soy nuevo en este foro,pero encontre muy interesante lo de los intercomunicadores,vivo en el campo y son muy utiles para no estar gritando ni gastando en el celular.
hice una experiencia que fue exitosa con una centralita que diseñe que puede conectar hasta 6 telefonos ya subire el esquema pues lo tengo que escanear desde el papel en el trabajo a la red la tension ideal para campanilla es 65 volts y la tension de linea 12 volts ,PERO para conectarlos en paralelo hay que simular un telefono en serie con el resto
esto se logra colocando un resistor variable y ajustandolo hasta obtener el volumen adecuado en cada telefono para ajustar se ocupan 2 TIENEN QUE ADAPTAR LA CARGA E IMPEDANCIA DE LOS TELEFONOS  yo lo probe con telefonos modernos y antiguos de campanilla y andan bien YA MANDARE EL ESQUEMA lo que si tienen que ser muy metodicos ordenados y atentos a las disposiciones de seguridad para evitar electrocutarse UN SALUDO Y ESTE ES MI PRIMER APORTE ojala los demas hagan aportes solidarios tambien ya que en un sitio YO REPARO es una cobranza encubierta el club de diagramas es de pago y si no no encuentran nada

Pronto enviare un esquema pormenorizado de una centralita de intercomunicadores solo con reles NO LLEVA INTEGRADOS jaja jaja recordando a BELL ,usando telefonos comun y corriente los cables para las lineas deben ser de 8 pares les sirve el cable de red de computadores les explico: un par va para alimentacion de linea habla y escucha y campanilleo otro cablecito para el comun que va a los botoncitos de pulsado TE QUEDAN 5 VERDAD? los otros cinco van a cada abonado para que timbre ESTA CENTRALITA ES PARA 6 TELEFONOS POR QUE QUEDAN 5? pues no te llamaras tu mismo no? los botoncitos son 5 por cada telefono y son botones de timbre pequeñitos simples los montan en un perfil de aluminio abajito  del telefono .Lo otro bueno es que pueden poner una cajita de distribucion telefonica  con enchufe RJ lo cual permite cambiar el telefono de modelo si quieren  Pueden usar la linea para fax y modem de computadora ,como tambien telefonos inalambricos ,pero en este caso los telefonos inalambricos solo podran recibir es decir van a campanillar pero no podran efectuar llamados (sin embargo estoy diseñandole un generador de DMTF sencillo para que se pueda marcar )LO USO EN EL CAMPO PARA NO ESTAR GRITANDO NI GASTAR $ EN CELULAR 
BUENO PRONTO SUBO EL ESQUEMA CUANDO LO ESCANEE SALUDOS




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> *2.1* Los usuarios de *Foros de Electrónica* no pueden publicar en el cuerpo de los mensajes alusiones a productos, servicios, enlaces, contenidos o cualquier otro tipo de información que haga referencia a la empresa o sitio web con la que están relacionados directa o indirectamente, con clara intención o propósito publicitario, comercial o de autopromoción. Esto incluye sugerir sus propios servicios y los servicios de asociados, clientes y empleadores.
> 
> Podés incluir el link en tu firma de usuario, pero no en el cuerpo de los mensajes. Por favor, dale una leída a las Normas de Participación. Gracias.




y a ver si todos hacemos algo para beneficio de todos
al final la puerta se abre  FE Y ESPERANZA LATINOAMERICA


----------



## caky

hola raulin 1966 necesito que me envies el esquema con todos  los componentes y diagrama , todo lo que puedas que quiero utilizarlo en casa.salu2


----------



## raulin1966

Hola:
Con mucho gusto una vez que lo escanee o fotografie pues lo hice en una hoja de cuaderno
ya me enviaran una camara web a ver si puede tomar la impresion para subirlo y ademas paso a paso para el armado y clasificacion de cablecitos que es lo mas importante    

EL OBJETIVO PRINCIPAL:
se construye una centralita usando tecnicas antiguas adaptadas a nuestro tiempo pero FUNCIONA
ya esta probado y usandose en el campo se pueden colocar hasta 6 telefonos pero el esquema que subo y que esta funcionando es para 4 despues se le agrega un modulo para ampliar a 2 mas  en los modulos de botones se pueden dejar para los 6 telefonos  y quedan los cablecillos que correspondan arrollados para su posterior uso

MATERIALES:

12 botones de timbre o botones que se pueden sacar de un reproductor de cd o una radio de vehiculo etc en desuso (al estar en reposo deben quedar abiertos es decir no conducen, pero al apretarlos  si conducen)
8 reles de 9 volts alimentacion y fase separada que soporte 220 volts en el cambio
1 transformador de 9 volts
diodos(pueden ser 2 o 4 segun la fuente que vayas a construir) 
1 transformador con entradas de 240-220-120-110 volts el secundario no importa ya que no se ocupa)
es super importante las derivaciones pues hay que calibrar la tension de campanilleo que no pase de 100 110 volts lo ideal son 75 volts en el esquema viene como se calibra
4 condensadores electroliticos de 2200 Mf  20 volts minimo
2 reguladores pequeños integrado 7812
1 regulador 7815
1 potenciometro ajustable de 5Kohms para ajustar Z impedancia de los telefonos

INSTRUMENTOS  un tester para tensines CC y CA  10 1000volts


----------



## kilermenjose

Buenas! Para mi proyecto de fin de año decidi escoger el Intercomunicador Tlefonico Domestico que aparece en la seccion de proyecto de esta pagina.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/intercomunicador.htm 

 Pero tengo varias dudas:
1. Como conecto el circuito al telefono?
2. De cuantos voltios deben de ser los diodos zener y los buzzer?
3. La mas importante: En relidad sirve al 100% este circuito?

Saludos.


----------



## MaTiXx090

Los diodos zener deben ser de 6.8V 0.5W y los


----------



## ernestwo

JV dijo:


> Efectivamente se necesita alimentacion de forma de simular la placa de abonado de la central. Te envio un esquema muy simple con que lo puedes hacer, las resistencias son de 10K 1/4W y los capacitores de poliester de 1uF. La alimentacion de las empresas es de 48V, yo lo he probado con 24V y me funciono bien, tal vez con 12V si la distancia no es grande tambien funcione.



pana pero como van conectados al telefono explica mejor porfa gracias de antemano


----------



## Pedroalh

hola a todos 
este enlace esta muy bien, se podria llamar ente ellos. aqui en españa las casa que tenian mas de un telefono en marcaban en unos de los terminales 020 eso creo recordar y sonaba el timbre de todos los terminales. Pasaria lo mismo aqui.

Un saludo para todos


----------



## felipeyeah

este es un circuito que emula estar conectado a línea.
en sí solo hay queponer la resistencia y el diodo..

cito: 

" Con una resistencia que no necesita un valor crítico y que puede estar comprendida entre los 100 y los 330 Ohms de ¼ Watt y un diodo 1N4007 en serie, haremos llegar la energía desde el positivo de la entrada de tensión hasta la salida del puente rectificador que se encuentra inmediatamente después del conector RJ11 de entrada de línea telefónica.

Debido a que no existen dos diseños de teléfonos exactamente iguales, como ya hemos aclarado, encontraremos componentes quizás distintos a los mostrados en el circuito de ejemplo; sin embargo, debes saber que el fundamento de la conexión es el mostrado en la imagen. Es decir, luego de la entrada de tensión desde el transformador de pared encontrarás un transistor, y antes de él debes conectar el circuito serie que te indicamos. Por su parte, en la entrada de la línea telefónica puede haber resistencias, capacitores, fusibles, varistores o chisperos, pero siempre desembocará en un puente rectificador. Debes llegar a la salida del mismo con el circuito “serie” indicado."

aquí el artículo original.-

Radiocontrol para modelismo de 12 canales


----------



## lubeck

mira este link

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/intercomunicador.htm

estoy trabajando en uno diferente....
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f17/generar-tonos-telefono-fijo-sin-linea-telefonica-42730/
si gustas colaborar...


----------



## jhonnyd

hay varias ideas , una mejor que la otra.......
yo en particular en una oportunidad tuve que hacer el cableado electrico de un edificio de 64 departamentos , y en ciertas ocaciones usabamos solo dos bocinas de telefono(cable rojo y verde) con una pila de 9v conectada en serie .........y nos comunicabamos de 10......
me evito de andar a los gritos por el edificio y tener que subir y bajar escaleras......


----------



## pako1pakito2

Mi idea es intercomunicarme con amigo que viven (en la mima manzana que la mia) y quiero acer trasmisore (inalambricos) y la verdad wokitokies no cirben, abria que duplicarle el alcanze pero no se como. 
si alguno tiene una idea la escucho. muchisimas gracias por leer y responder


----------



## caky

jhonnyd dijo:


> hay varias ideas , una mejor que la otra.......
> yo en particular en una oportunidad tuve que hacer el cableado electrico de un edificio de 64 departamentos , y en ciertas ocaciones usabamos solo dos bocinas de telefono(cable rojo y verde) con una pila de 9v conectada en serie .........y nos comunicabamos de 10......
> me evito de andar a los gritos por el edificio y tener que subir y bajar escaleras......



hola johny manadame un plano de como los conectaste


----------



## pako1pakito2

Hola, Me llamo Francisco, necesito que mires este link: AQUÍ y me respondas si te funciono esta conexion: Ver el archivo adjunto 1006
me podrias responder por aca si es que funciono, si no funciono respondeme como los conectaste entre SÍ. gracias de adelantado


----------



## Limbo

Buenas,

El tema es antiguo pero tengo una duda relacionada y para que abrir otro mensaje nuevo..

Estoy montando este circuito: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/intercomunicador.htm

Tengo algunas dudas ¿Los zumbadores son todos standard?

Cuando descuelgo los dos telefonos, al hablar, los leds brillan como si fuera un vumetro ¿es normal? ¿se puede solucionar? Sobretodo brilla uno de los leds.

Utilizo telefonos diferentes.

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Angel_Snaker

Hola buenas, yo me arme un intercomunicador con 2 telefonos y un transformador(Fuente). los conecte en paralelo junto a la fuente. 

para que se entienda:

   ----------(Telefono 1) ------------------- (Telefono 2) --------
   |----------------------(Transformador) -----------------------|


ahora la fuente es de INPUT: 220v    Output: 30v DC 12w 400mhz

Hay veces que hace mucho ruido y cuando toco con el dedo uno de los cables se va el ruido.

Como hago o que tendria que poner para poder sacar el ruido.


----------



## gesteve

primero de todo una pregunta los 30v son con el telefono colgado o descolgado?
la tensiones como bien dijo *Félix Elard CASTILLO HERR* en otro post son:
Voltaje de colgado: - 48 V DC.
Voltaje de Timbrado: 78 Vrms @ 45 Hz
Voltaje de descolgado: 12 V DC

aunque por lo que dices del cable puede hacer algun cortocircuito, que el cable este estropeado,...


----------



## Angel_Snaker

Muchas gracias por la respuesta.

el transformador entrega 30v. los datos son los que dice en la etiqueta.

la cuestion es, por que hay veces que funciona bien y otras que se escucha mucho ruido. y cuando toco uno de los cables se va el ruido. ya probe que no es que esta mal conectado es como que el cuerpo hace masa, y si es asi que el cuerpo hace masa, como podria hacer para simular esta masa y que deje de hacer ruido.

recuerdo que los telefonos junto al trasformador estan conectados en serie, lo que hace que cuando este uno de los dos desconectado no tenga tensión.


----------



## gesteve

para crear la masa tienes que coger un cable de de tierra de la luz de la casa pero tienes que ir con cuidado para no equivocarte o hace un tiempo que me dijeron que puedes crear masa conectando un conectando un cable en alguna tubería de la calefacción, ... yo te aconsejo que pruebes con la segunda ya que encontrar el tierra en un cable de teléfono puede ser difícil (corrijan-me si me equivoco) 
aunque el problema también puede ser del cable (que este estropeado, que tenga la medida adecuada,...) o que la clavija este dañada.
saludos


----------



## Angel_Snaker

la instalacion es nueva, los contactos estan soldados. la instalacion electrica tiene su conector a tierra indicado por las normas.

Entonces conecto unos de los bornes a tierra??

La pregunta es? esta bien la instalacíon que hice a los telefonos para hacer la intercomuncacion o hay una forma mas efectiba. como veran en otros temas que he presentado, yo estaba tratando de hacer una tipo central de intercomuncadores, como los que se consiguen en el mercado son los clasicos comunicadores con altavos, lo que yo intente hacer es un intercomunicador con telefonos con marcado automatico con central varios telefonos, detector de tonos y que suenen el telefono cuando se esta llamando. Pero por falta de tiempo y dedicación solo me tube que conformar con estos dos telefonos. y lo que quisiera hacer es que por lo menos no funcionen mal, que se escuchen moderadamente bien.

Será el voltaje, la intencidad de corriente, los metros de cables, los indicados para esta instalación, o debere corregirlo???


----------



## jorzandi

JV dijo:


> Efectivamente se necesita alimentacion de forma de simular la placa de abonado de la central. Te envio un esquema muy simple con que lo puedes hacer, las resistencias son de 10K 1/4W y los capacitores de poliester de 1uF. La alimentacion de las empresas es de 48V, yo lo he probado con 24V y me funciono bien, tal vez con 12V si la distancia no es grande tambien funcione.


 
jv, me podrás compartir mas explicaciones de como instalar los dos telefonos me superurge para instalarlos y comunicarme con un enfermo en otra habitación de casa. saludos cordiales


----------



## CO7vy

raulin1966 dijo:


> Hola:
> Con mucho gusto una vez que lo escanee o fotografie pues lo hice en una hoja de cuaderno
> ya me enviaran una camara web a ver si puede tomar la impresion para subirlo y ademas paso a paso para el armado y clasificacion de cablecitos que es lo mas importante
> 
> EL OBJETIVO PRINCIPAL:
> se construye una centralita usando tecnicas antiguas adaptadas a nuestro tiempo pero FUNCIONA
> ya esta probado y usandose en el campo se pueden colocar hasta 6 telefonos pero el esquema que subo y que esta funcionando es para 4 despues se le agrega un modulo para ampliar a 2 mas  en los modulos de botones se pueden dejar para los 6 telefonos  y quedan los cablecillos que correspondan arrollados para su posterior uso
> 
> MATERIALES:
> 
> 12 botones de timbre o botones que se pueden sacar de un reproductor de cd o una radio de vehiculo etc en desuso (al estar en reposo deben quedar abiertos es decir no conducen, pero al apretarlos  si conducen)
> 8 reles de 9 volts alimentacion y fase separada que soporte 220 volts en el cambio
> 1 transformador de 9 volts
> diodos(pueden ser 2 o 4 segun la fuente que vayas a construir)
> 1 transformador con entradas de 240-220-120-110 volts el secundario no importa ya que no se ocupa)
> es super importante las derivaciones pues hay que calibrar la tension de campanilleo que no pase de 100 110 volts lo ideal son 75 volts en el esquema viene como se calibra
> 4 condensadores electroliticos de 2200 Mf  20 volts minimo
> 2 reguladores pequeños integrado 7812
> 1 regulador 7815
> 1 potenciometro ajustable de 5Kohms para ajustar Z impedancia de los telefonos
> 
> INSTRUMENTOS  un tester para tensines CC y CA  10 1000volts



Ya se que el tema es viejo, soy nuevo en esto, pero me gustaria contactar con raulin1966, por lo de los planos pues he probado con muchos esquemas y no logro activar el rin de los teléfonos, agradeceria me ayudaran..


----------



## raulin1966

CO7vy dijo:


> Ya se que el tema es viejo, soy nuevo en esto, pero me gustaria contactar con raulin1966, por lo de los planos pues he probado con muchos esquemas y no logro activar el rin de los teléfonos, agradeceria me ayudaran..



Hola:
 Voy a tratar de ayudarte, lo que ocurre es que los esquemas  eran viejos y estan extraviados ,pero puedo hacer algo mas simple para enviartelo ¿cuantos telefonos queres conectar?


----------



## CO7vy

Gracias por atenderme, mira yo lo que necesito es conectar dos teléfonos de una habitación a otra, ya lo consigo, montándolos en paralelo con una batería de 12V, pero no puedo hacer que se active el timbre del otro teléfono, he leído bastante de estos temas y se que se activa con 75V y 35hz o algo así pero busco algo que no necesite muchos componentes y sobre todo integrados difíciles de encontrar. Aunque para ello tenga que adicionar algún circuito extra al teléfono, he visto el circuito que se hace con los zener y el zumbador, pero logro que los led enciendan, pero no activar el zumbador, te agradecería la yuda, saludo.


----------



## celtronics2011

Hola buenas días
¿Se puede usar teléfonos fijos inalámbricos, teléfonos móviles como anexos o intercomunicadores?
¿Teléfonos fijos inalámbricos como unirlos cómo anexos  o intercomunicadores . 2 puntos , 3 puntos, ...etc.etc.

Aquí  algunos fotos  de su interior, espero pronta ayuda, gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mejor fijate como conectar las bases a una falsa linea telefónica


----------



## celtronics2011

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Mejor fijate como conectar las bases a una falsa linea telefónica



no se me ocurre  nada con la poco experiencia en electronica  , cual seria el concepto o la idea  de como unirlos estos telefonos inalambricos en desuso  que  son alimetado por una bateria de 3.7 voltios

algun circuito  que me recomiendan usar..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Conectá las lineas de las dos bases así :

Intercomunicador telefónico doméstico


----------

